

More than digital quilting: the maker movement may be new industrial revolution - DavidSJ
http://www.economist.com/node/21540392?repost=1

======
bsenftner
The Maker Movement is going to destroy manufacturing as we know it, and that
is going to hurt emerging economies more than anyone wants to say.

